# Gentoo czy jest legalne dla Firm

## qdlacz

Witam !

Jestem pracownikiem firmy zajmującej sie komputerami, nie trudno sie domyślić że wolałbym mieć na osobistym komputerku moje ulubione Gentoo.

Zastanawiam sie jednak czy będzie to legalne oprogramowanie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## beluga

Wedlug:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/contract.xml

czytamy m. in.:

```

Gentoo is and will remain Free Software

We will release our contributions to Gentoo as free software, metadata or documentation, under the GNU General Public License version 2 (or later, at our discretion) or the Creative Commons - Attribution / Share Alike version 2 (or later, at our discretion). Any external contributions to Gentoo (in the form of freely-distributable sources, binaries, metadata or documentation) may be incorporated into Gentoo provided that we are legally entitled to do so. However, Gentoo will never depend upon a piece of software or metadata unless it conforms to the GNU General Public License, the GNU Lesser General Public License, the Creative Commons - Attribution/Share Alike or some other license approved by the Open Source Initiative (OSI). 

```

Wynika z tego, ze Gentoo tworzone jest i rozprowadzane na licencji GNU GPL.

Po przeczytaniu tego:

http://www.opensource.org/licenses/gpl-license.php

sam odpowiesz sobie na pytanie.

PZDR

----------

## _troll_

Oprocz wypuszczania softu na licencji GPL, sa jeszcze takie "problemy" jak mplayer, czy mp3...

Aczkolwiek - ja uzywam gentoo w robocie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## 13Homer

Bywały podobno takie przypadki, że urzędy skarbowe żądały zapłacenia podatku od tego typu oprogramowania.

----------

## Zwierzak

Też o tym słyszałem, podobno gościowi kazali zapłacić podatek za linuksa jak za konkurencyjny produkt czyli za M$ Window$ a za OpenOffice jak za M$ Office. Ja też chciałem kiedyś znajomym w firmie zainstalować Linuksa ale oni się pluli (znajomi), że na wszystko muszą mieć faktury, a linuksa ciężko dostać z faktury za darmo  :Razz: 

----------

## keman

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Też o tym słyszałem, podobno gościowi kazali zapłacić podatek za linuksa jak za konkurencyjny produkt czyli za M$ Window$ a za OpenOffice jak za M$ Office. Ja też chciałem kiedyś znajomym w firmie zainstalować Linuksa ale oni się pluli (znajomi), że na wszystko muszą mieć faktury, a linuksa ciężko dostać z faktury za darmo 

 

Dlatego niektórzy kupują np. Linux+ czy inne pismo, na które mogą dostać fakture  :Smile: 

Niestety, w Polsce niektorzy nie wiedza co to Linux, i myślą że na każdyk komputerze musi byc windows...

A ciekawe co by zrobili, jak by zobaczyli OS X'a  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zwierzak

O pomyśle z Mac OS X bym nie mówił (podatku dostali by od groma za sam komputer  :Razz:  ) ale systemy otwarte w Polsce są mocno poszkodowane! Pozatym jeżeli kupuje się linuksa wraz z gazetą te pisemko musisz mieć cały czas podczas kożystnia z Linuksa (nie możesz go zniszczyć ani wywalić)! Pozatym w gazetach publikowane są przedewszystkim dystrybucje dla newbie, a nie jakieś lepsze dla zadań biurowych.

----------

## 13Homer

No tak, faktura na 0 zł będzie wyglądała podejrzanie :)

Ale przecież można kupić czasopismo z instalką. Tylko później trzeba paniom z us wytłumaczyć, że było to niezbędne to prowadzenia działalności...

----------

## 13Homer

 *keman wrote:*   

> myślą że na każdyk komputerze musi byc windows...

 

Jeśli zatrudniasz od 5 osób (a może od 6?) to MUSISZ miec windows :)

Deklaracje ZUSt za pracowników musisz wysyłać za pomocą "płatnika" dostępnego tylko na windowsach..

----------

## ai

Sam bylem swiadkiem jak to rozwiazanie z Linux+ przeszlo  :Smile:  tylko ze to bylo specjalne wydanie z debianem. 

OpenOffice tez jest czasami sprzedawany z jakims specjalnym wydaniem gazety. 

Mysle, ze takie rozwiazanie jest i tak o niebo tansze od windoorsa z officem ;]

----------

## totencham

Naprawdę potrzebna jest faktura na oo? A czy użytkownicy windy muszą też mieć fakturę za takiego np. winampa albo firefoxa? Coś mi tu nie gra.

Co do faktury za system: można kupić jakiegoś linux+ z jakimś live-cd i za jego pomocą zainstalować gentoo? Na fakturce uśmiechałby się ładny napis "knopix" czy coś  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Faktura podobno posinna być na wszystko czego się używa, pozatym OOo to raczej nie problem bo ux.pl sprzedaje go na faktury za sto pare złotych, a wszystko otrzymujesz w ladnym pudelku

----------

## Raku

a ja słyszałem, że wszystkie te problemy z OS brały się stąd, że programy te były księgowane w środkach trwałych z kwotą faktury 0 zł (nie wiem, czy piszę z sensem, bo się na tym nie znam - gdzieś na pcolu czytałem fragment dyskusji na ten temat i mniej więcej coś takiego zapamiętałem). Urząd Skarbowy dopierdzielał się do tego ponieważ nie mogło to być w ten sposób wpisane - faktura nie może mieć wartości 0 zł. Rozwiązanie problemu było takie, aby nie wpisywać systemów operacyjnych i innych programów OS w środki trwałe firmy.

Dlaczego nikt nie fakturuje Mozilli, Gadu-gadu, Skype'a czy innych programów Freeware / OS nie będących systemami operacyjnymi i pakietami biurowymi?

Jeśli już pracujecie i macie na swoich biurkach firmowe komputery (z Windowsem), zobaczcie, ile macie zainstalowanych programów ściągniętych z internetu. Z iloma kombinowaliście, żeby mieć na nie fakturę?

----------

## qermit

A czy można kupić płytę instalacyjną Gentoo na nieograniczoną ilość stanowisk, albo samą fakturę w jakimś sklepie komputerowym? Problem z open office chyba nie jest taki duży, bo po kompilacji w gentoo jest napisane coś w stylu "This product has been created by Gento Linux based on OpenOffice.org using the LGPL"

----------

## Raku

a ja znów zapytam: po co wam faktura?

----------

## Eeeyeore

Pracuję w firmie - kilkanascie stanowisk @win 3x Ubuntu ,2x Slackware i ja mam gentoo + win.

Przeżyłem 1 zlecony audyt, 3 badania bilansów, 2 kontrole z US

Nie trzeba kupować żadnych gazet, jeśli już Chcecie kupić to je normalnie księgujecie jako koszt prowadzenia działalności.

Urzędnicy skrbowi - i powiem szczerze że to zmieniło się na lepsze, lub firmy badające bilans już wiedzą co to jest licencja GPL - i na pytanie jakie oprogramowanie? Odpowieź "Linux" - załatwia sprawę. Być może będa chcieli zobaczyć komputer - żeby im pokazać. Jesli mają wątpliwości, zwsze możecie od ręki wydrukować treść licencji GPL. Ważne jest, żeby ktoś nie strzelił babola i nie wpisał sobie jako środek trwały bądź zaksięgował sobie czegoś za 0 zł...

0 się nie księguje. Natomiast prwdą jest że cześć oprogramowania - wspominany mpayer jest inaczej licencjonowana - ale to naprawdę nie ma problemu, nikt się nie przyczepi.

Osobną sprawą pozostaje fakt, że: najnowszy Platnik z obsługą SDWI - nie działa w wine. Formularze PFRON - specjalny programik - tylko działający pod windows. Podobnież nowe formularze GUS - wysyłka możliwa tylko i wyłacznie z Internet Exploder... itp. itd.

Prawdopodobnie od przyszłego roku w największych miastach będzie możliwe wysylanie druków Urzędom Skarbowym. Z tego co słyszałem "Przygotowywany jest ładny i sprawnie działający program na Windows" W dalszej częsci rozmowy wynikneło, że inne systemy operacyjne nie będą wspierane. :Surprised:  To bardzo niedobrze.

A więc w Polsce, chcecie czy nie do firmy, należalo by mieć jako alternatywę windozę...

Ja też bardzo nad tym boleję, ale takie są realia.

[ot] moze ten link poprawi Państwu humor [/ot]

http://dades.joor.net/article_fitxers/1384/Linspire.swf

PS. Nawet jak ktos prowadzi "jednoosbową firmę" - też się może zgłosić do ZUS i zarejestrować do wysyłki elektronicznej, powyżej 5 osób jest to obowiązkowe...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Piecia

A co z janosikiem?

----------

## qdlacz

Dziękuje bardzo za Wyczerpujące odpowiedzi, a jeżeli chodzi o ZUS to niech sie o to martwi nasza ksiegowa  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## qermit

Eeeyeore dzięki za wyczerpującą odpowiedź. A tak na marginesie można by to dodać do polskiego FAQa na forum

----------

## Poe

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   myślą że na każdyk komputerze musi byc windows... 
> 
> [..]
> 
> Deklaracje ZUSt za pracowników musisz wysyłać za pomocą "płatnika" dostępnego tylko na windowsach..

 

Nie wiem, nie znam sie, do ZUSów, pracy itp jeszcze mam pare lat, ale slyszeliscie o odpowiedniku windowsowego płatnika - Janosik?

http://www.janosik.net/

----------

## (l)user

W wykladach Linux Academy na temat licencji GPL prowadzonych przez prawnika byly poruszane te kwestie. Polecam przesluchac, sa dostepne w mp3 na stronie linux academy(przynajmniej byly, teraz strona mi sie nie otwiera...).

----------

## qermit

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Nie wiem, nie znam sie, do ZUSów, pracy itp jeszcze mam pare lat, ale slyszeliscie o odpowiedniku windowsowego płatnika - Janosik?
> 
> http://www.janosik.net/

 Tak, już kilka lat temu. Projekt chyba się niestey nie rozwija - a szkoda.

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie wiem, nie znam sie, do ZUSów, pracy itp jeszcze mam pare lat, ale slyszeliscie o odpowiedniku windowsowego płatnika - Janosik?
> 
> http://www.janosik.net/

 

Zobacz na stronie janosika - ten projekt praktycznie już nie żyje...

Tak, ale od kwietnia zus wprowadzil nowszą wersję płatnika, która nie dziala z wine (bardzo się starałem, ale płatnik się uruchamiał natomiast wywalał sie podczas weryfikacji dokumentów - prawdopodobnie zmienili szyfrowanie czy cuś...) Zmieniono procedury WY/We musiałem przerabiać swój program KP, naprawde jest dużo zmian. Nie powiem że ozlociłbym każdego kto by mi powiedzial jak to uruchomić na na lin... Bo tego chyba się nie da zrobić, a niestety Płatnik to tylko poczatek.

Dokumenty z płatnika to tylko poczatek góry lodowej, To co pisalem jeszcze o PFRON czy GUS, na to się nakłada zinikoma ilość projektów, i brak oprogramowania GPL (są komercyjne) do prowadzenia ksiegowości  / magazynu / środkow trwałych / przygotowania produkcji / pełnej księgowości / analizy ,nawet dla maluszków -> ksiązki przychodów rozchodów/VAT itp itd... Naprawdę jest to tragedia. Ale spoko.

Ale to kwestia czasu 3-5lat.... To my musimy robic ciśnienie na "rząd i ministerstwa, że nie kazdy musi mieć windows.... - bo niby z jakiej racji) - pomijam sprawy korupcyjne (dlaczego Windows forever) i to dlaczego tak wielka firma na przyklad Prokom nie fatyguje się przepisania swojego programu na lin. (ta sprawa z Janosikiem) Może się boją udostępnić fragment źródeł. Raczej tak. Bo tyrania i monopol wynika z lęków i niepewności. 

Natomiast wracając do zasadniczego wątku tego tematu. Tak Gentoo w firmie (w pracy) jest jak najbardziej na miejscu (o ile oczywiście nie korzystasz z jakichś komercyjnych programów : nero, vmware(przykłady)) I żadni urzednicy nie moga zbronić z korzystania - bo niby z jakiej racji. Natomiast podczas kontroli mogą zarządać pokazania systemu na komputerze. Wybaczcie, widok Lilo czy Gruba na starcie kazdego zniechęci, a czytanie co tam się uruchamia. Jest ponad wiekszości siły - Tak to nie jest windows - OK - zasady znamy.

Jest Pani/Pan czysty...

To takie moje drobne podsumowanie własnych spostrzerzeń.

----------

## Zwierzak

@Eeeyeore twoja odpowiedz napewno pomorze wielu odobą zastanawiającym się czy zainbstalować linuksa na komputerach służbowych.

Co do płatnika to zauwżcie, że Windowsa można pozostawić na jednym komputerze (choć by Windowsa 9 :Cool:  i na nim go obsługiwać, alnbo na jednym kompie zainstalwać naraz i Windowsa i Linuksa (to przecież nie jest trudne), a napewno rozwiąże problem z nim. W ostatneczności jak się ma dobry komp i dużo dysku pożna się pobawić w emulacje windowsa na jakimś vmware.

Co do Janosika to powiem tyle, że projekt prawdopodobnie upadł od kiedy twórce zaczęto ciągać po sądach, można by spróbować rozwijać go dalej, ale to raczej powinno ZUSowi zalerzeć na wspieraniu obcych platform nie Windowsowych. Niestety OpenSource nadal w polsce jest poniżne, a osoby korzystające z niego są spychane na plan boczny i często wyśmiewane. Pewnego czasu zauważyłem, że tworcy Janosika bardziej się skupili nie na rozwijaniu swojego programu, ale na próbach pomyślnego uruchomienia Płatnika pod Wine.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> @Eeeyeore twoja odpowiedz napewno pomorze wielu odobą zastanawiającym się czy zainbstalować linuksa na komputerach służbowych.
> 
> Co do płatnika to zauwżcie, że Windowsa można pozostawić na jednym komputerze (choć by Windowsa 9 i na nim go obsługiwać, alnbo na jednym kompie zainstalwać naraz i Windowsa i Linuksa (to przecież nie jest trudne), a napewno rozwiąże problem z nim. W ostatneczności jak się ma dobry komp i dużo dysku pożna się pobawić w emulacje windowsa na jakimś vmware.

 

Dual athlon-xp 2200 + 1GB ramu nawet przy obliczeniach w tle pozerajacych co sie da chodzi swietnie.

L

----------

## qermit

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dual athlon-xp 2200 + 1GB ramu nawet przy obliczeniach w tle pozerajacych co sie da chodzi swietnie.
> 
> L

 To ja już bym wolał zainwetować w p233+64MBram+win95:)

----------

## Eeeyeore

Trochę już odchodząc od tematu. Ponieważ nastąpił dalszy ciąg horroru dla firm z dalszym ignorowaniem systemów Ux

Chciałbym żeby Państwo zapoznali się rownież z tym wątkiem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Z dniem 3 sierpnia 2005 roku weszło w życie Rozporządzenie w sprawie wystawiania oraz przesyłania faktur w formie elektronicznej, a także przechowywania oraz udostępniania organowi podatkowemu lub organowi kontroli skarbowej tych faktur (Dz. U. 133 z dnia 20 lipca 2005 r. poz. 1119).
> 
> Rozporządzenie otwiera drogę do zaistnienia elektronicznej faktury w życiu gospodarczym naszego kraju. Długo wyczekiwane przez przedsiębiorców wprowadzenie e-faktury jest znaczącym czynnikiem usprawniającym procesy i obniżającym koszty funkcjonowania firm i instytucji.
> ...

 

Wiecej na stronach Krajowej Izby Rozliczeniowej :

http://www.kir.com.pl/certyfikacja_kluczy/efaktura.html

Cenniki usług certyfikacyjnych :

http://www.kir.com.pl/certyfikacja_kluczy/cennik.html

Wiecej o podpisie elektronicznym :

http://www.kir.com.pl/certyfikacja_kluczy/podpis.html

Gentoo w firmie nie ma lekkiego życia. Powyższy zestaw trafi do mnie w ciągu najbliższych 2 tygodni. Postaram się dam znać czy możliwe bedzie uruchomienie na naszym ulubionym OS. Chociaż nie sądzę...

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Trochę już odchodząc od tematu. Ponieważ nastąpił dalszy ciąg horroru dla firm z dalszym ignorowaniem systemów Ux
> 
> Chciałbym żeby Państwo zapoznali się rownież z tym wątkiem:
> 
> Wiecej na stronach Krajowej Izby Rozliczeniowej :
> ...

 

http://www.bsb.com.pl/article/produkty/bezpieczenstwo/safedevice/article.php?id_item_tree=464d8955641f421557e5335485308fc1&id_art=ce737126055ed8c21295621e99c2b01b

Eeee... uzywaja tam brzydkich wyrazow... np ActiveX  :Razz: 

L

----------

## qermit

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.bsb.com.pl
> 
> Eeee... uzywaja tam brzydkich wyrazow... np ActiveX 
> ...

 

No tak, ale jakieś biblioteki są do wykupienia, a z tąd już chyba niedaleka droga do wolnści  :Twisted Evil:  , bo ten "Czytnik kart elektronicznych SCR 531 dual (USB + port szeregowy)" chyba jest obsługiwany przez wszystkie systemy

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Odgrzebie temat, żeby przekazać świetną wiadomość! Nie będzie przymusu używania Płatnika! http://www.rzeczpospolita.pl/gazeta/wydanie_060415/ekonomia/ekonomia_a_3.html Bardzo dobry krok w stronę normalności.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Kolejny krok w dobrą stronę  :Wink:  Ciekawe kiedy wprowadzą Linuchy na rządowych maszynach :]

----------

## BeteNoire

Półtora roku minęło, jak sprawy wyglądają dzisiaj, biznesmeni?  :Wink: 

----------

## quosek

tylko jedno ale - jezeli zainstalujesz vmware (licencja), czy tez virtualboxa (darmowe) i na nim zainstalujesz windowsa to na niego TEZ MUSISZ MIEC LICENCJE !!!!

----------

## Yatmai

A czy ktoś sugerował inaczej ?  :Smile: 

Inna sprawa, kto to wykryje, bo raczej urzędnikom nie będzie się chciało po twoim Linuksie buszować  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> A czy ktoś sugerował inaczej ? 
> 
> Inna sprawa, kto to wykryje, bo raczej urzędnikom nie będzie się chciało po twoim Linuksie buszować 

 

za pare lat zatrudnia takiego Poe np co przyjdzie i Ci borute w kompie zrobi... przetrzepie go i bedziesz mial pozamiatane...

zobaczysz... niedlugo informatyk w ZUSie bedzie musial znac wszystkie OSy darmowe i windowsa...

A to wszystko za jedyne 600zl - podatek (W PROMOCJI)  :Very Happy: 

Na Twoje szczescie takiemu przykladowemu Poe moze sie nie chciec za taka kwote szperac dokladnie w systemie  :Razz: 

----------

## quosek

mela cupa - widocznie niedoczytalem watku do konca i dalem odpowiedz  :Wink:  (Gdzies w historii tego watku jest info o vmware)

a jeszcze pare lat i to nawet nie bedzie musial byc poe - wystarczy ze taki poe napisze prosty skrypt jezdzacy po dysku i przegladajacy pliki  :Wink:  (wiadomo, ze obraz ma pareset mb, tak samo filmy i obrazy plyt - wiec prosty find polaczony z mime i juz wiemy jakie podejrzane pliki sie znajduja na dysku - a to wszystko z livecd linux  :Wink:  )

----------

## Belliash

zwlaszcza ze taki czyta juz nawet NTFSa

----------

## Yatmai

Ale za parę lat Linux będzie dominował tak znacząco, że nawet gry na winde przestaną wychodzić, więc nie będzie problemu z licencją na winshita  :Razz: 

----------

## galimedes

Prawdę mówiąc muszę was zmartwić ale to nie jest tak chop siup jak się wydaje małe firmy mogą sobie pozwolić na korzystanie z Linuksa i oprogramowania na GPL natomiast jeśli chodzi o korporacje jest to już gorsza sprawa przez licencje jakoś ostatnio właśnie musieliśmy szukać komercyjnego rozwiązania mimo iż OS było lepsze ;( ponieważ pion prawny stwierdził że łamalibyśmy zapisy licencji GPL i kropka. Dlatego sprawa jest dużo bardziej skomplikowana niż czasami się wydaje.

[OT]

Poza tym nawet tacy giganci jak Novell nie chcą wchodzić do firm powyżej 30 000 tyś pracowników więc też i tu nie ma wyboru ;(

[/OT]

----------

## Core

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> ponieważ pion prawny stwierdził że łamalibyśmy zapisy licencji GPL i kropka. Dlatego sprawa jest dużo bardziej skomplikowana niż czasami się wydaje.

 

A pytałeś może który fragment licencji GPL był łamany?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Prawdę mówiąc muszę was zmartwić.... natomiast jeśli chodzi o korporacje jest to już gorsza sprawa przez licencje jakoś ostatnio właśnie musieliśmy szukać komercyjnego rozwiązania mimo iż OS było lepsze ;( ponieważ pion prawny stwierdził że łamalibyśmy zapisy licencji GPL i kropka. Dlatego sprawa jest dużo bardziej skomplikowana niż czasami się wydaje.
> 
> 

 

Też mnie to interesuje z jakich przyczyn łamalibyście zapisy licencji GPL. Czy mógłbyś to rozwinąć ?

PS.

http://www.egov.pl/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=62

----------

## galimedes

Kwestia udostępnienia kodu to był jeden z argumentów plus statut Grupy Kapitałowej i urozmaiceniem jest audyt Soksa dla spółek giełdowych  :Wink: 

W kwestii Soksa można by jeszcze się wywinąć przeprowadzając kosztowne audyty kodu dodatkowo taki produkt i tak trzeba kupić, tylko na licencji dystrybutora ponieważ w licencji jest gdzieś zapis że autor nie odpowiada za błędy wynikające z działania aplikacji, a na to już nie ma silnych. Ale to było tylko w formie ciekawostki  :Wink: 

Więc czasami pomimo iż jest dobry produkt trzeba robić w niektórych firmach dziwne akrobacje umowami, a wtedy koszty są już podobne jak komercyjnego softu.

----------

## bartmarian

a co to ma wspólnego z GPL ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> a co to ma wspólnego z GPL ? 

 

Może to, że jeśli dana biblioteka jest wydawana na licencji GPL (nie LGPL), to wszystkie programy używające tę bibliotekę muszą też być na licencji GPL.

If a library is released under the GPL (not the LGPL), does that mean that any program which uses it has to be under the GPL?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Poe

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> za pare lat zatrudnia takiego Poe np co przyjdzie i Ci borute w kompie zrobi... przetrzepie go i bedziesz mial pozamiatane...
> 
> 

 

 *quosek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a jeszcze pare lat i to nawet nie bedzie musial byc poe - wystarczy ze taki poe napisze prosty skrypt jezdzacy po dysku i przegladajacy pliki 

 

hę?... :]

za kogo Wy mnie macie?

----------

## Belliash

@Poe: ale to taki przyklad byl tylko  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Poe wrote:*   

> hę?... :]
> 
> za kogo Wy mnie macie?

 

Za wielkiego, strasznego moderatora, którego kiedyś wypuszczą w świat siać spustoszenie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## galimedes

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *bartmarian wrote:*   a co to ma wspólnego z GPL ?  
> 
> Może to, że jeśli dana biblioteka jest wydawana na licencji GPL (nie LGPL), to wszystkie programy używające tę bibliotekę muszą też być na licencji GPL.
> 
> If a library is released under the GPL (not the LGPL), does that mean that any program which uses it has to be under the GPL?

 

Dokładnie  :Wink:  dlatego na chwile obecną nie ma bumu w korporacjach na oprogramowanie GPL a jak już da się z takiego produktu korzystać to jego koszt już nie jest zero ale tyle co komercyjny soft.

----------

